# Wipers on the fly...



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Anybody ever done it......what fly's......any wiper rivers close to dayton or columbus


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Absolutely, your closest river isthe lower Scioto or the lower LMR. Needs to be an Ohio River trib and usually within about 10 miles or so from the mouth in spring and fall. Ive taken many on clouser minnow patterns but any shad shaped body should do. Ive got them in my pond and anything minnow related is a sure fire way to catch them. 

Take your 7 wt!!

Salmonid


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey thx mark...I'll check the map and get a plan together......I'll take my 7 as well ....But ya know.....I may have to try a 6


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Do a search for some of fallen513's old threads. He catches some great wipers with the long rod.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Over in Cbus they are in the Scioto. They hang in and around the fast water, so look below dams, or really anywhere there is a constriction in the flow. They've been stocked in Griggs since 2009, so they're all up in there. Not sure if there are any riffles in the Scioto up from Griggs, but that'd be a place to try if there is one. Clousers are certainly the go to, but at certain times, I've found deceivers to be productive too, depending on depth. Don't mess around with light tippets or rods, or you will be owned! Good luck, they're a hell of a lot of fun!


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

Plenty of fast water on the Scioto below Oshaunnesy (spelling). Above on the main water I guess you would have to go way north past 42 or 36 to find riffles.
When I caught them in North Carolina we followed the birds. They will drive shad to the surface. I guess they would do the same around here.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Don't discount slower moving water either...I know a few spots on the Scioto in Dublin I have caught them consistently where the water was not moving very fast. I use either a 4 or 5 wt and have a blast catching them. There are definitely some hogs out there and they are a blast to catch. It's funny I never target them but when I do land one there are usually more than one to be had and it's game time!


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

fishwendel2 said:


> Don't discount slower moving water either...I know a few spots on the Scioto in Dublin I have caught them consistently where the water was not moving very fast. I use either a 4 or 5 wt and have a blast catching them. There are definitely some hogs out there and they are a blast to catch. It's funny I never target them but when I do land one there are usually more than one to be had and it's game time!


How wadeable is the scioto.....I've never fished it.....I have fished the Olentagy quite a few times....


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Flymaker said:


> How wadeable is the scioto.....I've never fished it.....I have fished the Olentagy quite a few times....


Very wadeable.....i fish it all the time. Its 10 minutes from my house. P.m. me and i can let you know some good spots. Clayton.


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

Do the hybrids make a spawning run near the time white bass do? I know they don't reproduce , just wonder if they know it.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Yes...when the white bass are running on the Scioto that's when I have had the most success with Wipers


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

I caught a 6 pounder in South Carolina many years ago. The fight on a fly rod must be awesome.
Just like a Steelhead. Only difference is they are darn good eating!!!


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

Caught a few last year. I'm gonna try to fish em a little harder this year









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice!! Looking forward to chasing them.


----------

